# The Weave?



## prncinghrse (May 14, 2010)

Is that 1 lbs of bacon or more?


----------



## indyadmin1974 (May 14, 2010)

That depends on how big your fattie is rolled up.

I usually get away with 1lbs.


----------



## jdt (May 14, 2010)

1LB thick cut usually does it for me so normal sliced bacon should take less than a lb unless you got a huge fatty, if you doing the 1 gallon zip lock style you should be fine.


----------



## coffee_junkie (May 14, 2010)

1LB will get the job done. If it your first weave I would suggest using the thin sliced stuff and the most uniform (rectangle) pieces you can get. The thin stuff will crisp up better and also let the smoke penetrate into the sausage better. Good luck on your fattie.


----------



## arnie (May 14, 2010)

1 lb of bacon (14 pieces) works well with 1 lb of sausage.


----------

